# Lange 1815 Chronograph model advice



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

I am looking to buy an 1815 chronograph but I am a bit undecided on which model to get. I have a RG white dial 1815 so I have discounted the RG white dial 1815 chronograph as there are too many similarities.

So that leaves black dial in either RG or White gold. My first instinct was to go with the WG because it is a bit more casual and you can dress it down. It looks amazing in some shots but in others it looks kind of austere. Unfortunately I haven't seen them in person, so I was hoping someone who has can give me some advice. Pics below for reference. Thanks!


----------



## MrBenF (Nov 30, 2018)

I too was looking at the same. I have handled all 3 variations and the WG trumps. The RG with black dial is also nice but the hands are in matching RG and that was a put-off for me. IMHO, that makes it too dressy but it really depends on your lifestyle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

MrBenF said:


> I too was looking at the same. I have handled all 3 variations and the WG trumps. The RG with black dial is also nice but the hands are in matching RG and that was a put-off for me. IMHO, that makes it too dressy but it really depends on your lifestyle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm leaning towards that one as well. How did the black dial look in person? In some pictures it looks a bit austere but I've heard it really pops in person.


----------



## Stargazer735 (Aug 24, 2018)

Personally, the black on rosegold is my favorite of the 1815 chronos, which are my favorite ALS watch. My grail. 

In general, I prefer rose gold because white gold and platinum remind me too much of steel. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but I would just prefer to buy it in steel if that's the look I'm going for. Then again, ALS very rarely makes steel watches (LEs, special order, etc..)

I know white isn't in the cards, but is the Boutique Edition a consideration, given the blue lettering? Just a thought.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

Stargazer735 said:


> Personally, the black on rosegold is my favorite of the 1815 chronos, which are my favorite ALS watch. My grail.
> 
> In general, I prefer rose gold because white gold and platinum remind me too much of steel. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but I would just prefer to buy it in steel if that's the look I'm going for. Then again, ALS very rarely makes steel watches (LEs, special order, etc..)
> 
> ...


Not really looking at the Boutique version, but I do like it.

I think I will go with the WG version (although I really do like the RG version), just for the versatility and taking to account I have the 1815 dress in RG.


----------



## Ranger822 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have handled the WG version. It was stunning. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Personally, I think I prefer the WG with the black face, followed by the RG with the black face. If you want a more casual watch go for the WG. The RG can dress up with a black strap or down with the brown strap - so you can get some satisfaction with some diversity. I suppose you could do something similar with the WG version but I really think it looks best with a black strap.


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Another vote to WG. I handled both the black dial and boutique edition this summer and both are stunning.









Personally I'd go with the boutique edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

tedwu said:


> Another vote to WG. I handled both the black dial and boutique edition this summer and both are stunning.
> 
> Personally I'd go with the boutique edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Unfortunately I live in Canada and we don't have a Lange boutique so I would have to go to the States. With the exchange rate, and then import taxes and duties when I bring it back across the border, my bank account would get murdered


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I was going to suggest you look at the boutique version as well. That, and the WG/black dial, are my two favorites.



jtli202 said:


> Not really looking at the Boutique version, but I do like it.
> 
> I think I will go with the WG version (although I really do like the RG version), just for the versatility and taking to account I have the 1815 dress in RG.


----------



## tokkodai (Sep 14, 2018)

my grail watch at the moment is the RG / 1815 Chrono......... droool... either way can't go wrong..congratulations


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Really feeling the Rose Gold. Enjoy!


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

I'd go with the Rose Gold and White Dial version personally. I don't much care for the Boutique Edition (find it hard to read). The black/gold makes a great first impression, but I found myself getting bored with it after staring at photos for just a short while.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

jtli202 said:


> I am looking to buy an 1815 chronograph but I am a bit undecided on which model to get. I have a RG white dial 1815 so I have discounted the RG white dial 1815 chronograph as there are too many similarities.
> 
> So that leaves black dial in either RG or White gold. My first instinct was to go with the WG because it is a bit more casual and you can dress it down. It looks amazing in some shots but in others it looks kind of austere. Unfortunately I haven't seen them in person, so I was hoping someone who has can give me some advice. Pics below for reference. Thanks!


I've been thinking about this more for you (and myself really, lord knows I've struggled more with choosing a Lange Chronograph than most on this forum.

If you're very serious about buying one of these pieces, my suggestion is this: Contact the Lange Boutique closest to you. Offer to put down a full, nonrefundable deposit on the watch on the condition that they get one in each metal/dial-color combination for you. Your AD may not be able to do this, but the Boutique will. The NYC Boutique offered to do this for me when I was struggling between two models. Go to the boutique, even if it means traveling, and decide for yourself. Try them on, take them in different light (the NYC Boutique even let me step outside). There is no substitute for trying them all on, in the same mood, on the same day, etc.

The bottom line is this: if you put down a non-refundable deposit, you can make just about any request you want, with the downside being you lose some leverage negotiating price, but the ALS Boutiques don't really negotiate much anyhow.


----------

